# safari : comment agrandir la fenetre



## mini-mac (14 Janvier 2006)

salut, je surfe souvent sur les forum et parfois les photo dessus sont deformees , 

je voudrais simplement savoir comment agrandir la fenetre de safari ? 

merci d avance


----------



## Martial (15 Janvier 2006)

Si je comprends bien, tu vois les photos mais elles sont soit déformées soit elles débordent de la fenêtre de Safari.

Pour agrandir la fenêtre, il suffit de cliquer sur le bouron vert en haut à gauche, ce qui est censé lui faire prendre un maximum de place à l'écran. Comme des fois ça ne marche pas comme on veut, il faut "zoomer" avec la striure en bas à droite.

Si ce sont les photos qui sont trop grandes, il n'est pas possible de zoomer dans Safari...
Le plus simple est de faire un clic droit sur l'image et choisir "Copier l'image" pour la coller ailleurs ou "Enregistrer l'image dans Téléchargement" (nom du dossier réservé au téléchargement). Ensuite, on peut ouvrir l'image depuis n'importe quel soft qui lit des images... sauf Safari  

Avais-je bien compris la question ou suis-je à coté de la plaque ?


----------



## mini-mac (15 Janvier 2006)

merci impeccable ta reponse !!

je vois que ce forum est toujours aussi bien !!

a bientot


----------

